# Homemade protein bar



## jonnymc

In a bowl:

-5 scoops of whey protein

-250g oats

-2 eggs

-mixed fruit ( raisons and apricots )

-handful of sesame seeds

-handful of flaked almonds

-dash of cinnamon

In a pan:

-150g crunchy peanut butter

-25g low fat butter

-3/4 cup of semi milk

-3tbsp of lemon juice

-1tbsp of orange juice

-2tbsp splenda

-1tbsp of honey

Mix ingredients in the bowl together well, whilst heating up the pan ingredients. The pan ingredients should take approx 5min, to get into a syrup form.

Once in a syrup form, pour it into the bowl ingredients and mix well into a sticky batter (get your hands in!).

Once that is done, spoon the mixture onto a baking tray (with baking paper on) and form into a big rectangular cake.

Cut into the amount of bars you need (my recipe is for 5) and bake for 10mins. Remove from oven, cut the bars again, and bake on the other side for a further 3mins.

Leave to cool, and wrap in tin foil and store in a cake tin.

These bars to me seem a good meal replacement as they have protein, carbs and some good fats in there. I use these prior to the gym, the meal after my dinnger but before my tea.


----------



## romolo

whaooo, that's great man,

I've never been a fun of protein bars you buy in the shop, and now look I can make my own, I will definitely give it a try and let you know the results..

thanks for the receipt mate


----------



## jonnymc

Enjoy, and remember to add somethings you like if you want, jazz things up a bit


----------



## EXTREME

milk and fruit juice together curdle due to the acidity of the citric acid, so recipe number 2 does not look good to me.


----------



## jonnymc

Thanks for that extreme, it wasnt recipe two, thats my "wet" ingredients that bind with my "dry" ingredients.

Ill just use the fruit juices from now on....


----------



## Hard Trainer

Very nice recipe, I will be getting some whey from holland and barret soon to make my own protein bars for a 10:30am snack


----------



## EXTREME

Matt, are you aware H&B whey is made from the lowest quality, cheapest whey available?

If you have a sensitive stomach it will most likely give you bad wind.


----------



## jonnymc

It is rubbish matt, i was straight to the toilet, an hour after taking it.

Get yaself some Off Extreme

or

try protein bulk sellers, if your on a budget mate.


----------



## Hard Trainer

OKi bud. I used to have H&B whey, lol. Next time I get another tub of whey ile buy the chocolate one then from extreme


----------



## jakal2001

Holland and Barret Whey used to make my sh!t come out like water... i call it liquid sh!t 

Currently taking synergy PHD ISO 7 Choco Cookie flavour, taste good with water post workout and great with milk pre workout


----------



## Verne

Jonny...cool recipe...what temp the oven?

cheers

Verne


----------



## jonnymc

off the top of my head no more than 150


----------



## lee543

Wow! That's awesome recipe. I find this type of homemade protein bar recipe.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnreal

Hi,

Enjoy, and remember to add somethings you like if you want, jazz things up a bit


----------



## jonnymc

Thanks Johnreal, you pretending to be me?layball:


----------



## likewolves

Would you suggest to make my own protein bars as appose to purchasing them. I've been buying the myoplex-lite bar and it isn't really fitting into my budget to well.


----------



## getbigger11

Im am gonna do this first thing tomorrow thanks for the info rep given


----------



## adam.fisher456

Dear jonnymc i like your recipe for bowl i will try to do this weekend but i have no much idea for to do, if u don't mind i just copy your method.


----------



## jonnymc

your welcome! i dont use anymore myself, just have a protein shake. anymore recipe's your after let me no.

p.s - thanks for the rep someone give me :high5:


----------



## AbysmalFitness

just what I been looking for!! yay!!


----------



## jonnymc

enjoy.....


----------

